# New MK5 GTI owner, oil leak.. possibly from the turbo?



## Oli.C (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here, I owned a few 1.8ts a decade or so ago before (stupidly) buying a forester and wrx. I've now realised the error of my ways and bought my first 2.0 FSI. Anyway, the guy who I bought the car off rebuilt a lot of the engine just before I bought it, including replacing all the parts that commonly fail (PCV, Timing Chain Tensioner, Head Gaskets etc). 

I've put around 1500km on the car in the past month and about a week ago noticed that there is a lot of oil on the underneath of the engine. I looks like some of the oil is coming from the turbo outlet pipe, i presume that this means the turbo is leaking oil? 
It also looks like there might be another leak from somewhere else in the engine. Does anyone have any ideas as to where this might be coming from (ie common areas for this engine to leak from)? The car also idles strangely, it sounds like there might be a vacuum leak somewhere, although the car seems to pull strongly and doesn't feel like its loosing any power. Here are a couple of pictures... Thanks!


----------



## MoJo80 (Jun 25, 2017)

Not sure about anyone else but I can't see those pics.


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

> Anyway, the guy who I bought the car off rebuilt a lot of the engine just before I bought it, including replacing all the parts that commonly fail (PCV, Timing Chain Tensioner, Head Gaskets etc).


Uh, did he actually prove he did any of that?



> i presume that this means the turbo is leaking oil


It doesn't necessarily guarantee that is what is happening, there are other possibilities but one is a turbo issue, yes.



> It also looks like there might be another leak from somewhere else in the engine. Does anyone have any ideas as to where this might be coming from (ie common areas for this engine to leak from)?


 I can give you a lot but it would be more productive if you try to trace the leak to it's highest point and let us know where that is and what side of the engine it is on, and then go from there. Knowing the highest point it can be found at is very important for ruling things out, otherwise throwing out all the places and causes of leaks will be spitballing. If you can trace the leak at least halfway up then you'll want to start looking for it from up top to see just how high it is coming from (if at all). If it is then remove the engine cover/intake/battery and battery tray to get a much better look at the higher and middle points of the engine/trans. 



> Here are a couple of pictures... Thanks!


Please tell me that you tried to go mudding with your car or something and that the stuff in the second pic is mud mixed with oil...?


----------



## Oli.C (Jun 30, 2017)

Thy_Harrowing said:


> Uh, did he actually prove he did any of that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Yes he provided me with receipts for all the parts and was an honest enough guy for me to know he wasn't lying. 

I had another quick look under the car earlier, it looks like the oil is coming from above the turbo somewhere, the turbo compressor housing is covered in oil. I checked the oil feed and return lines (which were replaced) but they seem relatively clean so i don't think its them. 

I know that the valve cover gaskets/head gaskets were all replaced, could something have been incorrectly fitted and is now causing the problem. I'll take the engine cover/intake off tomorrow to see if its easier to spot. Thanks for your advice, here are a couple more photos of the turbo area..


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

> I know that the valve cover gaskets/head gaskets were all replaced, could something have been incorrectly fitted and is now causing the problem


Yes it is entirely possible which is why it is important to start from the top and work your way down as I said. Finding the highest point of oil evidence is important in ruling out different possibilities and eventually tracking down the leak. Let us know what you see with the engine cover and intake out. If it's a valve cover gasket or cam chain housing gasket, or whatever else he touched there will be plenty of evidence up high and with the amount it is leaking it should be pretty obvious. A flashlight along with small mirror or a smart phone set on video record is very useful in inspecting tight spaces back there.


----------



## sko93 (Jul 23, 2019)

Thy_Harrowing said:


> Yes it is entirely possible which is why it is important to start from the top and work your way down as I said. Finding the highest point of oil evidence is important in ruling out different possibilities and eventually tracking down the leak. Let us know what you see with the engine cover and intake out. If it's a valve cover gasket or cam chain housing gasket, or whatever else he touched there will be plenty of evidence up high and with the amount it is leaking it should be pretty obvious. A flashlight along with small mirror or a smart phone set on video record is very useful in inspecting tight spaces back there.


Do you find the problem?


----------

